# Sony VTC6 Benchmarks



## Gizmo

The Sony VTC6 is not rated at 30A!

I'm still testing this 3000mAh battery but wanted to address some misinformation going around. Just like the other Sony VTC batteries, the max continuous current ratings are being read incorrectly.

As you can see in the datasheet image the Continuous Maximum Discharge Current rating is 30A, but only if the battery temperature does not exceed 80°C! It is a temperature-limited rating and this is critical. You can see in Sony's discharge graph that the temperature exceeds 80°C at only 20A. This means that the 30A rating is only a maximum current level for short-term discharges and is not a true continuous rating.







Below the 30A Continuous Maximum Discharge Current rating in the datasheet you can see the true continuous rating, 15A.






My testing of the VTC6 so far shows that this 15A rating is a bit conservative, compared to other batteries, but I don't know by how much. It is definitely not higher than 20A as clearly shown by Sony's own discharge graph (showing that at 20A the temperature rises over 80°C).

I should have my tests done in a few days as I am also directly comparing the VTC6 against HG2's and 30Q's

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## Gizmo

This test was done by mooch: https://www.facebook.com/Mooch-1636157550007158/

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ddk1979

@Gizmo , I just came across this thread today.
Do you have any update on your comparative tests of the VTC6 against HG2's and 30Q's ???

.


----------



## blujeenz

ddk1979 said:


> @Gizmo , I just came across this thread today.
> Do you have any update on your comparative tests of the VTC6 against HG2's and 30Q's ???
> 
> .


https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...-vs-samsung-30q-vs-sony-vtc6-shootout.757553/

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## ddk1979

blujeenz said:


> https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...-vs-samsung-30q-vs-sony-vtc6-shootout.757553/




Thanks for the link @blujeenz .... much appreciated.

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SinnerG

How much life do you guys get out of the VTC6?
I run mine in a single 18650 mod, usually from 11W to 30W on builds from 1.6ohm to 0.25ohm and I can kill 3 of these in a day.
I can sit and chain vape for 30 minutes sometimes, though, so that's probably nailing them batteries pretty bad. 
I'm blaming Moondrops On Ice and Blue Milk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

SinnerG said:


> How much life do you guys get out of the VTC6?
> I run mine in a single 18650 mod, usually from 11W to 30W on builds from 1.6ohm to 0.25ohm and I can kill 3 of these in a day.
> I can sit and chain vape for 30 minutes sometimes, though, so that's probably nailing them batteries pretty bad.
> I'm blaming Moondrops On Ice and Blue Milk.



How much juice do you go through on one battery @SinnerG ?
On my Reos I go through about 4-5 ml on a LG choc
My BB gets through about 8-10 ml on the same battery


----------



## SinnerG

Not really sure actually. Today I made it through 1 battery running 20W on 0.5ohm build. Only swapped to new battery earlier this evening and it's at 25% right now. I probably filled up 3-4 times. This was on the skyline RTA with 4ml capacity.

Yesterday was 3 batteries, but I was using the dual coil tank and also the skyline.

I'll count exactly how much I get thru in a day tomorrow.


----------

